# בנה שעוזב לרגל לימודים



## Essex1

How is *לרגל* used/translated in this sentence. Would it still be perfectly o.k. without it. (Her son who is leaving for school.)


----------



## origumi

Try morfix, 2nd paragraph: התרגום של 'לרגל' במילון מורפיקס


----------



## Essex1

origumi said:


> Try morfix, 2nd paragraph: התרגום של 'לרגל' במילון מורפיקס


Thank you. I should have thought of that.


----------



## slus

It can be replaced with לצורך


----------



## amikama

slus said:


> It can be replaced with לצורך


In this context - yes, it can be replaced with לצורך. But in other contexts - no, it should be replaced with other prepositions with similar meanings, such as בגלל, בשל, לכבוד etc., depending on the context.
ברכות לבביות לרגל חתונתך => ברכות לבביות לכבוד חתונתך
מכר את הרכב לרגל נסיעה לחו"ל => מכר את הרכב עקב נסיעה לחו"ל


----------



## bazq

To me, לרגל is acceptable only when the purpose is considered positive. 
מכר את הרכב לרגל נסיעה לחו"ל is ok, but מכר את הרכב לרגל מות אביו is not. 

Is it just me?


----------



## d33z3d

bazq said:


> To me, לרגל is acceptable only when the purpose is considered positive.
> מכר את הרכב לרגל נסיעה לחו"ל is ok, but מכר את הרכב לרגל מות אביו is not.
> 
> Is it just me?


yep, that's right. i would say even neutral phrase +, but not a negative one


----------



## Essex1

Thank you all. Most interesting and helpful.


----------

